# 7 hour shift-do they get a 2nd :15?



## Shizle7 (Aug 21, 2021)

We’ve gone back & forth about this at our store.

If someone has a 7 hour shift, our TL gives them a :15 and a :30, but not a 2nd :15.

However, if the employee looks up the schedule on UKG, it shows them a 2nd :15 break.

Please share your thoughts as to what is right…


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2021)

Could be state by state. My store, it is 2 15s and a lunch when scheduled 7 hours. That is 7 hours on paper, not after the lunch is taken out.  So, 12pm-7pm shows up as a 6.5 hour shift, but it is a 7 hour shift for break purposes. There should be a copy of your state's meal and minor break guidelines posted by the timeclock.


----------



## lucidtm (Aug 21, 2021)

I believe it used to be that the 2nd 15 came at 7 hours but now it goes:

"What is Target’s Break Policy In 2021?​Target’s break policy states that team members are entitled to 1 paid 15-minute break if they have worked over 4 hours. For shifts longer than 6 hours, Target employees can receive one paid 15-minute break and one unpaid 30-minute lunch. _*For shifts over 8 hours, there are 2 paid 15-minute breaks and 1 unpaid 30-minute break*_."

So, it seems like it's over 8 hours you get the 2nd 15. This was found via Target Break Policy In 2021 (How Long, Paid Time + More) - https://querysprout.com/target-break-policy/ I don't remember them telling us about any changes, but I swear when I started in 2019 you got 2 15's at 7 hours.


----------



## Shizle7 (Aug 21, 2021)

Thanks all!


----------



## gracefulfillment (Aug 21, 2021)

It is ABSOLUTELY 7 hours


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 21, 2021)

Breaks are about the length of the shift from start to finish, NOT the amount of hours worked.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 22, 2021)

At my store, if you work

12 to 5:45 - one 15
12 to 6 - one 15 and one 30 
12 to 7 - two 15s and one 30, but my ETL has started whiting out the 2nd 15 on the 7 hour one.


----------



## Shizle7 (Aug 22, 2021)

DBZ said:


> At my store, if you work
> 
> 12 to 5:45 - one 15
> 12 to 6 - one 15 and one 30
> 12 to 7 - two 15s and one 30, but my ETL has started whiting out the 2nd 15 on the 7 hour one.


That’s what happening at my store-people with a 7 hour shift (working only 6 1/2 hours due to meal), are having their 2nd :15 whited out.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 22, 2021)

And IMO that is totally fine.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 22, 2021)

Thankfully no one in my department even looks at the break schedule. We go when we want, and if we are scheduled 7 hours or more we are free to take that second break. I sometimes skip it depending on how late I take my meal and how much I am on a roll with tasks, but it's nice to know I can take it if I want to.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 22, 2021)

My team is obsessed with it. If someone needed a 2nd 15, I don't care if they take it. It's the front end, if people go when they want, it messes things up. It actually annoys me that a 5:45 only gets one 15, but a 7 hour could get 2 15s and a 30. It's the math for me


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 23, 2021)

DBZ said:


> My team is obsessed with it. If someone needed a 2nd 15, I don't care if they take it. It's the front end, if people go when they want, it messes things up. It actually annoys me that a 5:45 only gets one 15, but a 7 hour could get 2 15s and a 30. It's the math for me


Exactly why if I made the schedule everyone would have 5 1/2 hour shifts with one 15.  
much more productive than a 7 hour shift with 3 interruptions: 15, 30, 15 - which for most are more like: 25, 35, 20.  
I see more work completed in a 5 1/5 hour shift than a 7  - both with the math and psychologically tm’s think they have less time so have to move faster.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 23, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Exactly why if I made the schedule everyone would have 5 1/2 hour shifts with one 15.
> much more productive than a 7 hour shift with 3 interruptions: 15, 30, 15 - which for most are more like: 25, 35, 20.
> I see more work completed in a 5 1/5 hour shift than a 7  - both with the math and psychologically tm’s think they have less time so have to move faster.



Well, then you wouldn't be able to keep your best TMs. Either they wouldn't get their total desired hours for the week or they would have to work 6 days every week to get them.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 24, 2021)

Feeling rushed doesn't make me move faster.  It makes me panic, second-guess every move, cut corners, feel dissatisfied with my own work, burn out...


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 24, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Feeling rushed doesn't make me move faster.  It makes me panic, second-guess my every move, cut corners, feel dissatisfied with my own work, burn out...


And reeeaaalllly peeved with the a**hat that thinks this is motivational, team building, or morale lifting.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Aug 24, 2021)

What a about overtime? 9 hour/10+ hour shifts?


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Aug 25, 2021)

The confusion is that not all stores/leaders interpret the phrase "scheduled workday" the same. The first store I worked at interpreted "scheduled" workday as the hours you were actually on the clock. So, if you worked 7-hour shift, they subtracted 30 min for your meal, and you only got the one 15. My current store doesn't do this and will let you take a 2nd 15 (although most do not) at 7 hours.

I personally always felt that the 2nd 15 at exactly 7 hours was overkill, especially if you're timing your breaks/lunches every 2 hours. But that's just me.


----------



## MrT (Aug 25, 2021)

UboatOfDeath said:


> What a about overtime? 9 hour/10+ hour shifts?


3rd 15 at 11 hours.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 25, 2021)

UboatOfDeath said:


> What a about overtime? 9 hour/10+ hour shifts?


3rd 15 if you are in a 5th hr state .


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 25, 2021)

UboatOfDeath said:


> What a about overtime? 9 hour/10+ hour shifts?



I take the mystery out of it. I'm always scheduled for 8. If I'm asked to extend, I say yes, but I'm taking another break at 8 hours. If they say no (they don't), I won't extend.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Aug 25, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> I take the mystery out of it. I'm always scheduled for 8. If I'm asked to extend, I say yes, but I'm taking another break at 8 hours. If they say no (they don't), I won't extend.


For me, my boss or my shift leaders have us take our breaks immediately after the truck is done or somewhere around 3:15AM (assuming the truck is done before 3AM)...
Then I take my lunch at 4:50AM, I know for sure I will hit my 5TH hour if I do it at 5:00AM, assuming I don't clock in earlier than 12:05AM.
If I stay my full shift, I take my 2nd break at 7:45AM/7:50AM and I start heading out by 8:00AM/8:05AM... I honestly wasn't aware of what time I'm supposed to take breaks/lunches because my shift leaders never explained it that well... Especially if we do overtime though the longest I ever stayed was 1 extra hour...


----------

